# Billboard on the N1... GREAT! :)



## Dirk (3/8/15)

A great step for the war on longevity of e-cigs in our country!

Well done to the Electronic-Cigarette Association of SA !!!!

http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2015/08/03/Quit-smoking-start-vaping-and-save-your-life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Marzuq (3/8/15)

absolutely brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Now that is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Thanks for spotting that and sharing it @Dirk
Onward and upward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (3/8/15)

Shared, linked and spammed to my address book of smokers !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

Thats amazing... Think i may just take a drive and go see it for myself!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (3/8/15)

Dirk said:


> A great step for the war on longevity of e-cigs in our country!
> 
> Well done to the Electronic-Cigarette Association of SA !!!!
> 
> http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2015/08/03/Quit-smoking-start-vaping-and-save-your-life


Thats Epic!! Now we all need to do mod shots or selfies on there lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Does anyone know exactly where this billboard is located?


----------



## Riaz (3/8/15)

Awesome!!


----------



## Dirk (3/8/15)

I believe somewhere on the N1 from JHB to PTA, I think before or after Rigel more or less...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (3/8/15)

http://www.cansa.org.za/legal-status-e-cigarettes-in-sa/

Why is this on cansa's website?


----------



## Dirk (3/8/15)

Last year's news.. We just needed to lobby against it, or support the guys who are I reckon. Reading it carefully, I wonder if the liquids most of us use would actually qualify for those regulations? ! 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/8/15)

Awesome billboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyeball (3/8/15)

Who exactly is the "The Electronic-Cigarette Association of SA"?
I seem to find nothing on them online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (3/8/15)

Eyeball said:


> Who exactly is the "The Electronic-Cigarette Association of SA"?
> I seem to find nothing on them online.


That's what I also would like to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/8/15)

Who cares... we liked their sign so much, waited till it got dark.... and fully approved


----------

